# Toshiba tv stuck in standby!!



## SallyM (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a Toshiba 32wlt68 LCD Tv, that we could not switch on easily, so we took it to a local repair shop, who said we needed a new psu unit, they decided it was this unit we needed to replace as they discovered if they placed a hairdryer over a certain area on the psu it came on, they were unable to source a unit, so we managed to get a brand new and replaced it yesterday, which was straight forward enough, but it is still being a problem, it is very difficult to get on first thing in the morning, I have to switch it and off several times and then eventually it does come on, I don't have to use a hairdryer on it to get it on, but if it has been off for more than half an hour it is a real problem. It does not seem to be getting enough of a power surge to switch on and it seems very weak in the switch on, I am getting ready to scrap this tv, but it is less than 3 years old and cost £650, have contacted Toshiba but they dont want to know as it is out of warrenty, any ideas?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Are you physically switching the tv off by using the switch on the tv itself? if so I suggest you just switch it off by using the remote contol instead ....


----------



## SallyM (Jan 24, 2010)

Tried both!


----------

